# Hi to all!!



## Ariete (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi to all guys!! 

My name is *Daniele*..
I'm an italian man..

My favourite hobbies are modelling *WWII aircrafts*: _Regia Aeronautica, Luftwaffe and Japanese aircraft_..And the story of the _Regia Aeronautica_..

I'm sure it will be a great experience with you!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2009)

You will! Can't wait to see some of your work! and Welcome!


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the family buddy! Here's a question for you...do you have any photos or colour profiles of CR.42's numbered "13"?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2009)

Jan, It's not 13 but it HAS 13 in it. Hope this helps!


----------



## Ariete (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi *Lucky*!!

There are many "_Falco_" with number "13" on the fusoleage..
Which aircraft is "yours"?

13° Gruppo - 2° Stormo?

95° Squadriglia? (_Below_)





Swedish air forces?
Other?

Let me know..


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2009)

Good point Ariete, which air force?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Ariete.


Ariete said:


> Hi *Lucky*!!
> 
> There are many "_Falco_" with number "13" on the fusoleage..
> Which aircraft is "yours"?
> ...


Lucky collects all types of 13 marked aircraft, he'll take 'em all!


----------



## Ariete (Aug 29, 2009)

Ah..It's ok!! 
And then..The UN-*Lucky 13*:





*On November, 1940 during the Battle of Britain, the Fiat CR.42 (95th Squadron, 18th Group C.T., 56th Wing C.T., Italian Air Corp, Magden, Belgium) flown by Sgt. Pietro Salvadori was forced to land on a beach near Orfordness lighthouse.*


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2009)

Would be great, thanks! Here's the link to the thread for my possible CR.42 build for the MTO/North Africa GB. I'm looking for either 1 Stormo CT, 9 Gruppo CT 10 Gruppo CT, or 22 Gruppo Autonomo CT....
That is if these units flew the CR.42....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/3-mto-north-africa/fiat-cr-42-falco-20251.html


----------



## Ariete (Aug 29, 2009)

Good choose *Jan*!!

If you decide to make 13-95 flown by _Sergente Pietro Salvadori_, the MM is 55701..
After an epic doghfight against Hurricanes of No.257 Squadron RAF, _Salvadori_ lost his route and run out of fuel, force landing into English beach and reporting only minor damage, to the aircraft. This was eventually captured with the pilot, and flown to Martlesham Heat for evaluation by the RAF. The aircraft wears the usual three-tone with green and brown mottling on a sand base, and light grey undersurfaces. Worth of note is the shape and layout of the colour mottling above the top wing, usually different from the fuselage paint work, a typical feature of many CR.42s. Wing insigna is black on white roundels. Spinner and cowling ave been painted yellow, a tactical marking used by axis aircraft during the Battle of Britain. After the war this aircraft has been preserved, and can be visited now at Hendon, home of the RAF museum's Battle of Britain Hall but the colour isn't correct.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2009)

Good stuff, welcome.


----------



## imalko (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello Daniele and greetings from not so far away Serbia. Hope you'll enjoy the forum and looking forward to see some of your work in our modeling section.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome aboard, talk about jumping in with both feet, NICE!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2009)

Said my welcome in another thread!...lookforwaed to some of your modelling projects....hello again anyway!


----------



## Ariete (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok guys!! 

As soon as possible I'll build a new aircfrat: *Tamiya's Zero*..


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Ariete. 8)


Wheels


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Ariete! Looking forward to your posts!


----------



## Ariete (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks to all!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Airframes (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England. Looking forward to seeing your work.


----------



## seesul (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome aboard and greeting from the Czech Republic!
Where do you live there? I´m going to Milano in 3 weeks...


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Looks like you are already enjoying yourself. Great pics.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 8, 2009)

More greetings from own under…..Welcome


----------



## Geedee (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome aboard...been away for a few weeks hence delay...sorry !


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi there, and a delayed welcome from me in Denmark.


----------

